# Hedgie Giving Birth Video



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

I know nothing about hedgehog breeding and birthing and babies and all that but I was on youtube today just watching hedgheog videos and came across this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpSSyDJ3 ... =endscreen
She really seams to be struggling to get that baby out and it didnt seam to be alive once it was born..is this a normal birthing for a hedgehog?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It looked pretty normal to me, it actually didn't take her very long to deliver that one. They sometimes take a minute or so to start moving, mom cleaning them stimulates them to breath and move.


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

Ohhhh..alright. I didnt know..Well, good thing the babies arnt born with quills! :shock:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She delivered just fine but I'm not sure if that baby was alive. It looked stillborn to me, usually the purple-y ones like that aren't alive, healthy live ones are much brighter pink/red. The color may have just gone down after a few minutes, it WAS stuck there with just it's head out for a bit. But I would not be surprised if that baby was dead.


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

I was also thinking it looked a bit purple....thats why I was thinking the same


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

Is it just me, or did her front paw that was up in the air have really long nails?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

This video makes me feel really bad for her. Mommies should have a secure nest to deliver in..


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, I dunno if any of that was normal, but it sure was interesting to watch. I wonder where this was filmed. It was really loud in the background.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Although I thought it was interesting to watch, I felt so bad for the poor mama. Bright lights, no place to hide or nest and nosy people filming her. Made me sad.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

And yeah her nails were long enough that they were curling under.


----------



## DragonflyBreezze (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm new to Hedgies myself, but I also noticed the long nails, and felt bad for the momma. Seems like they really didn't care about her too much.


----------

